# اكليل الشوك يتحدث.....



## angil sky (21 يونيو 2011)

الاكليل يتحدث 
=================

أظن  أنكم كلكم تعرفون من أنا....وأظن أنكم كلكم لا تحبوني, لأنني كنت وسيلة من  وسائل تعذيب المسيح. ولكن.....أنا لا أريدكم أن تتعجلوا في الحكم علي حتى  تستمعوا لتجربتي....

أنا مجرد نبتة...نبتة صغيرة, كنت أحيا في وحدة ,  لا أحد يعرفني ولا أنا أعرف أحد... كانت حياتي مملة وبائسة, فأنا لم أتسبب  إلا في الآلام لكل من يلمسني أو يقترب مني...ولا أنال إلا الإنتقاد من كل  من يتألم بسببي....كنت أشعر بأنني ليس لي اي هدف في حياتي......

في  إحدى الأيام, وجدت مجموعة من الجنود يقتربون إلي, في يد أحدهم أداة حادة...  إستخدمها لكي يقتلعني من جذوري.... وفي هذه اللحظة شعرت بأني أموت, لأنه  لم يعد لي مصدر للحياة....

سمعت أحد الجنود يقول:"إنه سيكون إكليل  جميل ليسوع , سيكون رائعا عليه....", فرد عليه الآخر:" نعم....خاصة عندما  نصلبه.....ألا يقول على نفسه ملك اليهود؟ إذا فهو يستحقه". لم أصدق أن تكون  هذه نهايتي... لماذا يارب؟ 
أكون إكليل على رأس مجرم إسمه يسوع محكوم عليه بالصلب!!!فقدت الأمل في الحياة, وانتظرت في بؤس نهايتي الحزينة...

بعد  دقائق معدودة, وصلوا إلى رجل لم أرى مثله قبلا... كان مشوها من كثرة الجلد  والتعذيب, وكان لابسا لباسا لامعا لكي يكون مادة للإستهزاء.... فأشفقت  عليه جدا...
ضربوه...ولكموه...وأخيرا ضفروني في هيئة إكليل ووضعوني على رأسه...

أثناء  إقترابي من رأس المسيح, كان شوكي ينغرس في لحمه, ووصل إلى عظمه.... بدأت  جروح يسوع تنزف...كان دمه يغطيني كلي...فشعرت بشيء غريب..... شعرت بأن  الحياة تدب في من جديد...ياإلهي!! من هو هذا الإنسان؟!!!

لم يكتفي  الجنود بذلك, بل كان أحدهم يضرب يسوع بقصبة على رأسه بكل عنف, فكانت تصيبني  بداية وتؤلمني جدا, وفي نفس الوقت كان شوكي ينغرس أكثر في رأس يسوع, فكانت  جروحه تزداد والدماء تنزف أكثر وأكثر...

أخذوا يسوع وأمروه أن يحمل  صليبا ثقيلا, فحمله حتى وصل إلى الجلجثة... كان كثيرون يستهزؤون به...وهو  كان يرد قائلا:" ياأبتاه إغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون"... لم أرى  شيئا كهذا! من هذا الإنسان الذي يطلب المغفرة لهؤلاء القتلة! لماذا لا  يكرههم مثل الرجلان المصلوبان معه!!

إظلمت الشمس, وأصبح الجو مقلقا,  و الناس... ونظرت إلى اليمين فأبصرت اللص ينظر إلى يسوع في رهبة.... رغم  أن مظهر يسوع لا يشجع على هذا...ثم بكى اللص وقال بكل قوة وشجاعة :"أذكرني  يارب متى جئت في ملكوتك"!! لماذا يطلب هذا الطلب الغريب من إنسان مصلوب  مثله؟

 بل الأغرب... لماذا يدعوه يارب؟ من هو يسوع هذا؟ أليس إنسانا عاديا مثله.... فهو كان يطلب من الله أبيه أن يغفر لأجل صالبيه!!!!

مرت  الساعات طويلة وحزينة, حتى سمعت يسوع يصرخ بصوت عظيم "ياأبتاه... في يديك  أستودع روحي....قد أكمل" .... ثم شعرت بنفسي أهبط إلى أسفل, فرأيت أحد  الجنود ينظر إلى يسوع في ذهول.... وفجأة... حدثت هزة عظيمة ركض على إثرها  الجنود وخافوا جدا...إلا هذا الجندي الذي تسمر في مكانه وقال بكل خشوع: "  بالحقيقة كان هذا الإنسان هو إبن الله".

نعم ..... أنا كنت إكليل على رأس مخلصكم وخالقي يسوع المسيح... نلت بركة عظيمة لا توصف.... أريد أن أقول لكل أحد فيكم هذه الرسالة:

لماذا  تظن أن يسوع لا يشعر بآلامك؟ أنه يشعر بك أكثر منك, ويتألم معك أيضا....  وكلما تتألم أكثر يعطيك تعزيات أكثر عندما تطلب منه ذلك.... تماما كما حدث  معي... فكل ضربة من القصبة كانت تؤلمني جدا, لكن يسوع كان يتألم مع كل ضربة  أنالها, ومع كل ضربة كان دمه ينزف أكثر, تماما كتعزيات المسيح التي تزداد  أثناء التجارب.... كأنه يقول لي ولك:" لا تخف, أنا معك... أتألم معك ولكني  أعزيك, أبكي معك ولكني أمسح دموعك...أنت عزيز علي......أنت إبني الذي أحبه  جدا".

لا تيأس وتظن أنك لا أهمية لك في الحياة, فالكتاب يقول :"  فتيلة مدخنة لا يطفىء وقصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف"...المسيح إختار المزدرى وغير  الموجود حتى يخزي المتكبرين....أنا ضمن هؤلاء المزدرين... كنت أحيا في حزن  ووحدة, لا أفعل شيء سوى أن أؤذي كل من يقترب مني.... أما الآن فأنا مصدر  لتأملاتكم, وأذكر كثيرا في الوعظات والصلوات داخل الكنيسة! هل كان أحد  سيذكرني لولا المسيح؟

المسيح يحبك ويريد لك الخير.......تذكر دائما  أن المسيح عاش كإنسانا مثلك وحاربه الشيطان بحروب كثيرة مثلك أيضا...فهو  تألم حتى يعطي كل من يجرب القدرة على إحتمال التجربة بفرح..فلا تخف..
__________________









قبول الرب يسوع المسيح هو إدراك وجوده في قلبك.
صلي هذه الصلاة من قلبك فتخلص
أيها  الرب يسوع.. أعترف بأني إنسان خاطئ. أغفر خطاياي. إنني أفتح باب قلبي  وأقبلك مخلصاً وسيداً لي.. تربع على عرش حياتي وإجعلني ذلك الإنسان الذي  تريدني أن أكونه.. أشكرك لأنك سمعت صلاتي.. آمين


----------



## ramzy1913 (22 يونيو 2011)

قبول الرب يسوع المسيح هو إدراك وجوده في قلبك.
صلي هذه الصلاة من قلبك فتخلص
أيها الرب يسوع.. أعترف بأني إنسان خاطئ. أغفر خطاياي. إنني أفتح باب قلبي وأقبلك مخلصاً وسيداً لي.. تربع على عرش حياتي وإجعلني ذلك الإنسان الذي تريدني أن أكونه.. أشكرك لأنك سمعت صلاتي.. آمين


----------



## sparrow (22 يونيو 2011)

لماذا تظن أن يسوع لا يشعر بآلامك؟ أنه يشعر بك أكثر منك, ويتألم معك أيضا.... وكلما تتألم أكثر يعطيك تعزيات أكثر عندما تطلب منه ذلك.... تماما كما حدث معي... فكل ضربة من القصبة كانت تؤلمني جدا, لكن يسوع كان يتألم مع كل ضربة أنالها, ومع كل ضربة كان دمه ينزف أكثر, تماما كتعزيات المسيح التي تزداد أثناء التجارب.... كأنه يقول لي ولك:" لا تخف, أنا معك... أتألم معك ولكني أعزيك, أبكي معك ولكني أمسح دموعك...أنت عزيز علي......أنت إبني الذي أحبه جدا".

لا تيأس وتظن أنك لا أهمية لك في الحياة, فالكتاب يقول :" فتيلة مدخنة لا يطفىء وقصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف"...المسيح إختار المزدرى وغير الموجود حتى يخزي المتكبرين....أنا ضمن هؤلاء المزدرين... كنت أحيا في حزن ووحدة, لا أفعل شيء سوى أن أؤذي كل من يقترب مني.... أما الآن فأنا مصدر لتأملاتكم, وأذكر كثيرا في الوعظات والصلوات داخل الكنيسة! هل كان أحد سيذكرني لولا المسيح؟

المسيح يحبك ويريد لك الخير.......تذكر دائما أن المسيح عاش كإنسانا مثلك وحاربه الشيطان بحروب كثيرة مثلك أيضا...فهو تألم حتى يعطي كل من يجرب القدرة على إحتمال التجربة بفرح..فلا تخف..

*كلمات معزيه جداا **وموضوع مميز *
*ربنا يبارك تعبك*


----------



## angil sky (22 يونيو 2011)

يارب قوتي يا حصني الحصين
يا من قدمت نفسك ذبيحه لاجل خطاياي
اغفر لي ليس لاجلي انا المسكين بل لاجل اسمك القدوس
لك المجد الى الابد....امين

ون حقوق الملكية لهذه الصورة محفوظة.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الرب يباركم ويحافظ عليكم واشكركم على ردودكم الجميله


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2011)

> لا تيأس وتظن أنك لا أهمية لك في الحياة, فالكتاب يقول :"  فتيلة مدخنة لا  يطفىء وقصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف"...المسيح إختار المزدرى وغير  الموجود حتى  يخزي المتكبرين....أنا ضمن هؤلاء المزدرين... كنت أحيا في حزن  ووحدة, لا  أفعل شيء سوى أن أؤذي كل من يقترب مني.... أما الآن فأنا مصدر  لتأملاتكم,  وأذكر كثيرا في الوعظات والصلوات داخل الكنيسة! هل كان أحد  سيذكرني لولا  المسيح؟




موضوع  جميل  

وكلمات معزية

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------

